# Netflix in Kidzone??



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

It would be REALLY REALLY nice if 'kid safe' shows in the netflix queue were available in kidzone.


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

Adam1115 said:


> It would be REALLY REALLY nice if 'kid safe' shows in the netflix queue were available in kidzone.


:up:


----------



## CraigRegs (Feb 18, 2010)

Adam1115 said:


> It would be REALLY REALLY nice if 'kid safe' shows in the netflix queue were available in kidzone.


Amen to that


----------



## Stainless Steele (Feb 2, 2004)

Yea, tighter netflix integration all around would be better!


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

I agree 100&#37;. I'd like to possibly just have a separate queue that I could add Kidsafe shows to and have available in Kidzone. Or even have kidzone/parental controls honor the rating level of the show would be nice.


----------



## SarahGrace (Oct 9, 2010)

I know I am late to the party..but I totally agree.


----------

